# Any Oklahoma Froggers?



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone else from Oklahoma on here?

Looking to maybe getting some meetings together aside from the general herp meetings.....The general meetings are great....but maybe some frogger meetings to get some interest and supplies going around


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Well after 4 years not a single reply.....guess that is a no.... LOL


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

LoL... we are so alone we aren't used to even looking for other people I think 

There are a few of us on the board. Heatfreak and I keep in touch, and I've got old PM's from other OK froggers, and occasionally see one stalking around the board.

I tend to be a hermit in real life but I might be lured out of my hole. I occasionally make an appearance at the local reptile show...but I forgot about the recent one ;(


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Whoo Hooo LOL

Glad to see there are other Okies around these parts!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

RichardA said:


> Whoo Hooo LOL
> 
> Glad to see there are other Okies around these parts!


Yep there are a few of us  ...So, what are you keeping?

I'm keeping Chrome bassleri, Benedicta, azureus, green aurotaenia, Red galacts, and I have oyapock tads, tarapoto, varadero, and chazuta Imi tads (I bought all the tads so I don't have adults of those species/morphs...yet). Most of my other frogs will hopefully be hitting breeding age, and I might start getting some action this fall, maybe early winter if I get pairs out of the groups I bought. 3 of my red galacts are mature, and 1 may be a male but no action that I've caught yet...2 more growing up I picked up from Heatfreak to add to my group, but they are still young. My 2 azureus are mature but I think both female, and because they are so common I haven't yet made much effort to find a male. 

So I currently don't have anything breeding. Most of these are frogs I bought this year. My collection is finally recovering from the Ice storm several years ago that wiped out what was probably the most diverse (But probably not the largest in sheer numbers of frogs) mantella and dart collection in the state at that time. 

My plant collection is also slowly making a comeback, but still pretty thin 

If you're not familiar with some of my posts/threads you might take a look. I think there is some interesting stuff there. I'm one of DB's resident Mad Scientists  
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3639785


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

Im from Oklahoma as well!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Fluffypanda said:


> Im from Oklahoma as well!


Hello there ...and what are you keeping? 

Oh BTW guys here is an older thread with some of the other OK froggers if you wanna know their DB names, maybe drop them a PM to say hello.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southwest/27957-list-froggers-oklahoma.html


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey good to see some more Oklahoma frog keepers out there. I work with a lot of tincs: azureus, citronella, cobalt, ect. I also keep galacts: yellow, red, and orange and terribilis: orange and mints, normal and fine spot Leucs, imitators: varadero and banded, and a couple pumilio: mancreeks, and blue jeans. Let me know if your interested in any of them, I have a lot of them breeding or soon to be breeding. I would be down for a get together sometime if we get a nice size group willing to participate.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Hey good to see some more Oklahoma frog keepers out there. I work with a lot of tincs: azureus, citronella, cobalt, ect. I also keep galacts: yellow, red, and orange and terribilis: orange and mints, normal and fine spot Leucs, imitators: varadero and banded, and a couple pumilio: mancreeks, and blue jeans. Let me know if your interested in any of them, I have a lot of them breeding or soon to be breeding. I would be down for a get together sometime if we get a nice size group willing to participate.


Those mints doing anything yet Chris?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Those mints doing anything yet Chris?


No not yet. They are still a tad young at the moment. I've switched them from melano fruit flies to 3/4 crickets though! Haha so they are gaining size quick. Hopefully start breeding shortly.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

heatfreakk3 said:


> No not yet. They are still a tad young at the moment. I've switched them from melano fruit flies to 3/4 crickets though! Haha so they are gaining size quick. Hopefully start breeding shortly.


I just found one of the imi tads dead tonight ;( 

It was the first one to pop legs, but it just like didn't grow after that
The rest are all doing good it seems though...and one of the Oyapock looks like it is about to pop front legs.

*P.S.*


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

No way..? That sucks man.. I have varaderos morphing out right now, 1 already out, so if you want any of those let me know. You suck with those bennies too ha. Are they bold? I've heard they are real shy.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

heatfreakk3 said:


> No way..? That sucks man.. I have varaderos morphing out right now, 1 already out, so if you want any of those let me know. You suck with those bennies too ha. Are they bold? I've heard they are real shy.


I may need some varadero. I have no idea what is going to morph out since I lost 2 (1 was doa) of the 6 tads of that mixed batch of imis...I may get all varadero, or chazuta, maybe a tarapoto...don't know yet, but I'll likely need at least 1 varadero at some point. I'm also thinking about getting a male azureus. I think I have 2 girls...so if you get an extra one calling let me know. I'll need some luecs too...heck I'll probably get everything you breed at some point LOL...when I get a job  I had originally planned to keep the collection smaller this time...but I'm thinking, screw that.

The bennies rock...stunning, I just wanna stare at them all day. I can't believe I finally have them (Probably my all time favorite dart).

So far mine don't seem to shy, especially for being new. I actually see at least 1 or 2 most times I go look, and often at least 1 is right at the front.

I actually named these, (after the patterns on their back)...mostly just to help me keep track of them. I keep getting all paranoid when I can't find one of them.

The one in the pic is 3 dot...there is also severed head (looks like 2 people facing each other but one head is detached), 2 lovers (looks like 2 people facing each other both heads attached but one looks like E.T. LOL), and Heart....who kinda has a heart shaped black spot. 

Hopefully I'll end up with at least 1 pair, but I've probably got 4-5 months before I'm likely to see any action.

Here is 2 lovers...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ha that's awesome. Yeah man I have Leucs right now, and azureus too. Most of mine are still juvies. I do have an adult but it's female. I have an older juvie if you want to try that one, just message me and we will work something out. I'll hold onto the varadero for you too if you want them.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I am also from Oklahoma. I live in the OKC area. 

I have vents, auratus, terribillis, imitators, and blue jeans. That is enough to keep me busy. LOL


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Ha that's awesome. Yeah man I have Leucs right now, and azureus too. Most of mine are still juvies. I do have an adult but it's female. I have an older juvie if you want to try that one, just message me and we will work something out. I'll hold onto the varadero for you too if you want them.


Cool...I'm interested in all that, but kinda broke right now though so not sure I can do anything. The benny purchase was probably kinda dumb. I probably shoulda just opted for a refund when the first batch was DOA,...but I couldn't take not having them anymore! 

I've started the job hunt and am up for several positions at petco/petsmart and hard rock casino...I even applied for my old drop team job at the casino and left on good terms so I might get a call back for that one, and I used to work at petco and left on good terms. They'd be stupid not to hire me again, customers loved me.  I'll probably do some more job hunting online today.

Let me know when you are going to be around in the late afternoon or evening and I'll come by like we talked about before, this week or next...or whenever is good. I had errands to do so I cleaned myself up LOL, and my dad came down saturday morning so for now I'm on a half way normal sleep schedule... so it is a good time for me to be social


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jeeperrs said:


> I am also from Oklahoma. I live in the OKC area.
> 
> I have vents, auratus, terribillis, imitators, and blue jeans. That is enough to keep me busy. LOL


Aw cool... Anything breeding? I wan't all your frogs! Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie 

Which auratus, terribilis and imi morphs are you keeping?

I haven't added any pumilio back into my collection yet....pricey lil boogers, but as soon as I'm working again, they are high on the list.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Aw cool... Anything breeding? I wan't all your frogs! Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie
> 
> Which auratus, terribilis and imi morphs are you keeping?
> 
> I haven't added any pumilio back into my collection yet....pricey lil boogers, but as soon as I'm working again, they are high on the list.


I currently have about 20 El Cope auratus growing out. They will need another few months before being ready to sell. I am down to a single Blackwater vent that is old enough to sell. I just started with the Yellow terribillis and my imitators are Chazutas. So, it will be a while for them.


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

These are the dart frogs I have as of today:
0.1.1 auratus green and bronze
0.0.2 auratus blue and black
1.1.1 cobalt
0.0.5 azureus 
2.0.1 orange lamasi

I may sell locally if interested just let me know!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow! This is great!

Thanks for the links Dave! 

I am just getting back into vivs after a long away spell while I got things leveled off some in life LOL

I mainly kept tree frogs and the like however I am gearing up more towards darts and reeds this time. There is another dart keeper in my area that has successfully bred his, I will see if he is on here or would like to join. 

If anyone around OKC or would meet around OKC has any for sale please shoot me a message as my wife and I are looking to get quality stock from quality folks to get started here. 

Thanks!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Also, if anyone is interested I have started a FB group for Oklahoma amphibian people

https://www.facebook.com/groups/465243526900738/

I would like to get some meetings started here and there so we can share locally and swap frogs or plants or have auctions and so forth.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

New roll call! OKIES where ya at????


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 3, 2016)

Here! Kept many tarantulas, lizards, turtles for quite some time, just now delving into the dart frog hobby and I don't think I've ever been this fascinated with a group of animals. My first species will be Ranitomeya Imitator "Varadero". From NE Oklahoma.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

RandomUser said:


> Here! Kept many tarantulas, lizards, turtles for quite some time, just now delving into the dart frog hobby and I don't think I've ever been this fascinated with a group of animals. My first species will be Ranitomeya Imitator "Varadero". From NE Oklahoma.


Where are you getting ranitomeya in Northeastern Oklahoma?


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 3, 2016)

> baskis
> Re: Any Oklahoma Froggers?
> 
> Where are you getting ranitomeya in Northeastern Oklahoma?


From the Internet.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

RandomUser said:


> From the Internet.


Haha whoops. I thought you meant you got them from somewhere in NE Oklahoma


----------

